
Why organizations move towards Hybrid and multi clouds - coolkomal
https://www.citrix.com/blogs/2019/02/28/why-multi-matters-in-your-hybrid-and-multi-cloud-strategy/
======
AbhilashVerma
Great points on why hybrid and multi cloud is here to stay!

The important distinction is that all of us are going to have the "multi"
experience within Hybrid boundaries. Running such an environment seamlessly
would require extensive coordination across infrastructure, network and
application layers. This is where vendors have the opportunity to innovate
simplified and beautiful experience.

------
coolkomal
Some more reasons why hybrid and multi cloud is here to stay..

\- If you acquire a company – they could be using a different cloud – so you
are now forced to use multiple clouds.

\- Migration from physical DC to cloud could take time, so you end up using
multiple clouds

\- One cloud vendor could give you an irresistibly sweet deal to start
adopting it

\- Some clouds are better in certain aspects (ML,BigQuery good in GCP;
Bandwidth costs low in AWS etc)

\- Avoid vendor lock in so that one vendor cannot raise costs too high

\- You build your infra to be one vendor agnostic, so you start using ‘Infra
as a code’ tools like Terraform

------
bpanchan
Different teams in the same organization move to different type of clouds
based on their needs. This is one of the reason for the increase in the
average number of clouds in a organization

